# [ لكل مهندس الكتروني ادخل ضروري ]



## adjective (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

اخباركم ياكبار المهندسين :7: 

انا حاب بعض الاسئلة عن هندسة الكترونيه

1- الكترونيات هل تعتمد على الرياضيات ؟؟
2- اين يقع عمل المهندس الكتروني ؟؟
3- طبيعة عمل المهندس ؟؟
4- كم راتب المهندس الكتروني في القطاع الخاص و القطاع الحكومي 

واتمنى من جميع مهندسين الكترونيات الاجابه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

adjective قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اخباركم ياكبار المهندسين :7:
> 
> ...


بعض القوانين البسيطة فى تصميم الدوائر و حساب التيارات ما لم يكن يصمم دوائر معقدة


> 2- اين يقع عمل المهندس الكتروني ؟؟


كل المجالات الآن تحتوى الكترونيات سواء تحكم أو قياس الخ


> 3- طبيعة عمل المهندس ؟؟


حسب المشأة التى يعمل بها من صيانة الأجهزة إلى وضع خواص الأنظمة الخ


> 4- كم راتب المهندس الكتروني في القطاع الخاص و القطاع الحكومي
> 
> واتمنى من جميع مهندسين الكترونيات الاجابه


 حسب قوانين الدولة و القطاع الذى يعمل به


----------



## abu sharib (9 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة انا من واقع دراستنا اعتقد انها تعتمد بشكل اكبر على الفيزياء ولكن صدقني دراستها ممتعة جدا.


----------



## adjective (9 يونيو 2010)

اشكر الاخوة الي ردو
والله انا سمعت ان الدراسة ممتعة وعشان كذا اتمنى اني اخش هندسة الكترونيه

واشكركم جميعا 

بس ماحددتو في السعودية الرواتب سواء في القطاع الخاص او الحكومي ابغى اعرف

وشكرا لكم


----------



## adjective (9 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع ..


----------



## م احمد رضوان (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا خريج هندسة الكترونيات 2008وهو والله اوسخ قسم واصعب قسم واقل مرتبات


----------



## م احمد رضوان (11 أغسطس 2010)

واقل فرص شغل


----------



## الكوكب (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم، 1- الالكترونيك تعتمد على بعض المفاهيم الفيزيائية و الكهربائية لكن ليس من الضروري الالمام بهما 
2- العمل يكون في قطاعات مختلفة مثلا نحن في الجزائر يشملنا قطاع المحروقات والمؤسسات البترولية، قطاع البريد والمواصلات، مؤسسة الكهرباء و الغاز، مخابر الصيانة ...الخ
3- عمل المهندس حسب التخصص (control, instrumentation, telecommunication, medical imaging...etc)
4-عندنا بالجزائر يتقاضى مهندس مبتدء في حدود 35000دينار جزائري اي ما يعادل حوالي 1700ريال سعودي في القطاع العام اما القطاع الخاص فيختلف من شركة لاخرى حسب موقعها، هناك شركات بترولية تقع بالجنوب(ظروف مناخية صعبة) تدفع الى غاية 200000دج اي ما يتعدى 10000 ريال


----------

